# so is NEAPS Dead?



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just curius is NEAPS dead now are there any meeting being planned for the future? i just moved to boston from sacramento Ca and was wondering if theres any local meets anywhere.

also does anyone have any reccomnedations for good aquarium shops to visit around the boston area?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats on the move I hope everything went smoothly. I believe Neaps is dead I've tried to inquire about it with no responses.

Here's the Boston Aquarium Society for plant trades and meetings

http://www.bostonaquariumsociety.org/

Here's a couple stores to visit;

Skipton's Pet Center
* Telephone: (617) 541-0520
* Fax: (617) 541-0979
* Address: 70 Southampton Street, Boston, MA

Tropic Isle Aquarium 
*4 Pierce Street
*Framingham, Ma 01701
*phone: (508 ) 875-5303
http://www.tropicisleaquarium.com/
(Tropic Isle has something like 200+ tanks with a decent selection of plants/fish/shrimp and corals, loads of stuff, don't forget to print out the coupons in the specials link for free plants/fish)
30 minutes out of boston. I visit this place often, tell me if you need a ride.

Uncle Ned's Fish Factory
1590 Main St. (Rte. 109)
Millis, MA 02054
(508 ) 533- 5969 
http://www.unclenedsfishfactory.com/

Lovely Pets
69 Parkingway
Quincy, MA 02169
(617) 786-1898
http://www.lovelypets.com/

Hope that helps a bit. The Mini-pellia and coral moss is taking off. Thanks again. Lemme know if you'll need some moss's, liverworts, HC in the near future. gotta let this stuff grow out a bit.
Jeff.:.


----------



## SilverDak (Jun 4, 2008)

hey I just joined... I am from Tolland county in CT. but my heart is in BOSTON!!! hope to be going back up there in the fall for school.

so not trying to be an A-hole.. but what would you do at meets? keep in mind I am new to this... you cant bring your tanks lol and for the meets I hold for trucks well we bring our trucks. do you guys like sell or trade plants and fish and stuff is that what its like?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

awesome man, thanks for the friendly advice. im gonna try to make it to the next aquarium society meeting since the red line goes right to the boston aquarium i feel so lost in this city LOL I'm still getting to know the area ive gotten lost on the subways like 3 times now i currently live in back bay i don't know if you've heard of that area but its a cool place to be very student oriented environment. thanks


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the next meet someone is going to be talking about shrimp for the aquarium. usually meets consist of one or more topics where someone who has experience in the subject talks about it. also theres usually auctions or plant trades in the end. its also a great way just to talk about fish and meet cool new people who share a similar passion for aquariums


----------



## SilverDak (Jun 4, 2008)

the place you speak of in Boston... your talking the New England Aquarium? I was just there less than a week ago.... I have a bunch of pictures if anyone is interested in seeing them


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Jazz,

It's too bad that NEAPS isn't functioning anymore. We have some members here that were the core of the group. Dennis, Texex94, Vancat, and JaneinUpton come to mind. You might try sending them a PM to introduce yourself. Who knows, you might be able to get a little informal plant swap together.

One thing that hurt was that most of the members were outside of Boston. There were a few from CT and the travel was just too much for everyone.

When it comes to LFS's, TropicIsle and Neds Fish Factory are probably the best two. Unless things have changed since I moved, TropicIsle is a great place for fish but not so much plants. Ned's is worth the drive. Karen Randall from AGA/TAG hangs out there once in a while and lives in the area. A smarter, more experienced plant guru does not exist.

There are some great "plant people" in the area but it will probably take some effort to get involved with them. The AGA has an annual meeting in CT that is fun too.

BTW, you simply must become a RedSox fan while you're there. A trip to Fenway is very nearly a religious experience. Also, don't miss out on the Boston Pops - not my usual cup of tea, but I was astonished at how much fun it was to go. John Williams (Star Wars, ET, Harry Potter, Superman, Raiders) comes back to conduct once in a while. Have fun living there. I don't have much use for cities, but Boston is by far the best I've ever been in.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Unless things have changed since I moved, Tropic-Isle is a great place for fish but not so much plants


They now have an isle and a half of tanks filled with plants. Pretty much the standard stuff with some HC, riccia once in a while. They cover pretty much everything from foregrounds to background. Lots of hard goods as-well.



> jazzlvr123
> Re: so is NEAPS Dead?
> awesome man, thanks for the friendly advice. im gonna try to make it to the next aquarium society meeting since the red line goes right to the boston aquarium i feel so lost in this city LOL I'm still getting to know the area ive gotten lost on the subways like 3 times now i currently live in back bay i don't know if you've heard of that area but its a cool place to be very student oriented environment. thanks


No problemo, have fun. Back-bay is a great place for a college student and don't worry about the subway you'll get the hang of it soon enough. :heh::heh: When I come back from europe I'm going to try to make the next meeting.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Jazzlvr123,

Just saw your post and wanted to get a chance to shoot you a reply. The club is pretty much dead in its current state. It wasn't from a lack of effort, but it died out from lack of participation. Because of the regionalization of the club and the fact it includes multiple states as part of the club, traveling from location to location was hard. We finally got a somewhat permanent location, but it was located in central CT and became too far to travel for a number of the Massachusetts members. That was completely understandable.

If you and other local members would be interested in putting together a plant swap, I'd certainly be game and I'm sure there are others on the APC that would be willing to meet.

I'm hoping to reincarnate the club, but I think it would require a very core dedicated group that would be willing to put a lot of work in to getting the club off the ground again. Monthly meetings would probably be unrealistic given the distance people would have to travel, but quarterly meetings might make more sense.

Hope you're able to find some people to hook up with in Boston. If you can't find anyone, let me know.

Bailin


----------



## avogadro (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi there,

I just moved back to Boston after a several year stint in the WI/IL area (nothing great there except several truly awesome fish stores and aquatic societies). All my plants died during the several-week period it took to transfer. This weekend I ckecked out some of the stores that you recommended in the Boston area. Is there REALLY nothing better? I am in the process of setting up my tanks again and I am very interested in plant swaps or reviving everything from plant swap meets to occasional discussion meeting, etc.

Thanks


----------



## maverick3x6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Congrats on the move I hope everything went smoothly. I believe Neaps is dead I've tried to inquire about it with no responses.
> 
> Here's the Boston Aquarium Society for plant trades and meetings
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Well if Neaps is dead can't we all make a new better one?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah im trying to arrange a meeting but Ive only had one response please respond to the following thread if your interested thanks, Jazz


----------

